# Weight gain



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, I'm back from following the TEA Party Express through the southeast and gained 5 pounds. Deep fried catfish, sweet pototo casserole, sweet potato fries, sigh, so good! 

What a trip, such great food.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like fun! It's awful hard not to gain weight on a trip!


----------

